# Bone Thugs N Harmony - Remixes



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 27, 2008)

Tha Crossroads Lost Hearts Remix - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ohj--hR4WdY
Tha Crossroads Island Style Remix - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSNeURWoNrE
Original Crossroad Remix - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfSm7mjQCgM
Shots From Real G's - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yt7Oyv-4wYQ
Mo Murda Reverse Beat - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gjxf8JYI0cg
Tha Crossroads (Make Me Say It Again Girl Remix) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OnR7Lrdz6I
WTF?! I don't even know what to call this one - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uqOVvqNF1Q
East 1999 (Late Night Tip Remix) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDAHKcFH4l8
Lead Me, Guide Me (Order My Steps Prerelease) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6VbgPv3CRg


----------



## Molotov (Aug 28, 2008)

Fuuuck.
The ones I was really feelin' were the "Island", "Shots From Real G's", that "DjG", and the final one. The one you put down as, WTF?!, threw me off at first sight, but was kinda cool to listen to.
Man, hope in the future, anyone does not fuck up any of the remixes to be made, nor to insult the originators. All I have to say here.


----------

